# Timeshare Presentation



## patsymck (Dec 22, 2005)

We are in Las Vegas at the Cliffs at Peace Canyon.  We attended a presentation at this resort for sales at the Grandview resort next to the new South Coast Casino on the south side of the strip that opened today.
I was not familiar with RCI points so the presentation was very informative.
They offered one and two bedroom condos RCI points. Being a TUG reader, I knew not to buy from the developer.  I said we were South African owners and they said, "This must be South African month, we have had many owners from South Africa".  They offered to change our Durban Sands and Sudwala to points after purchase.  Getting on the TUG site after we finished, I found that we could buy points and a cheap USA week from Herb for a much lower price. We did get $75 in cash for the presentation.


----------

